# how is this breeder? Witmer-Tyson imports



## neupane00 (Mar 7, 2010)

How is Witmer-Tyson imports breeder? Witmer-Tyson Imports - does anyone have any idea?


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

Ihave heard hes active in schutzhund and has some good dogs very well known in the sports area around here...


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

What are you looking for in a dog/breeder?

How did you find Witmer-Tyson?


----------



## neupane00 (Mar 7, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> What are you looking for in a dog/breeder?
> 
> How did you find Witmer-Tyson?


Just by doing some online look ups and searches.. I am waiting for my pup from Alta-Tollhaus thru Julie from the upcoming May Litter. But my bro is looking too, so i am doing this research for him.
he is looking for medium drive dog. He wants to do some sch but at the same time not looking for VERY hyper dog. He doesnt have HUGE place. He put in about 2 hours for his dogs exercise and training. And looked like these guys breed that kinda dog.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Randy Tyson of Haus Tyson is a she. From what I know, she is a reputable breeder, definitely one to check out if your brother is interested.

FWIW, drive and hyper-activity are not at all the same thing. Crazy hyper dogs can have zero drive, and high drive dogs can be very sedate in the house. If he wants to do SchH I don't know why he'd want a dog with less drive.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

I second what Lies jsut said. What you brother needs is good drive for the sport, and an on/off switch.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Randy is excellent. She is top notch in determining temperament and drives; she has titled too many dogs to count (as well as shown and breed surveyed), both show and working. She is just catching up on things, as they just finished their police dog school.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I concur with Sue one thousand percent!


----------



## Viperml (Mar 24, 2013)

Hello everyone,
i have put down a deposit for a puppy with witmer tyson imports. I am very impressed with their dogs. It will be awhile before a litter is available as I am further down the list at this time. I can wait though . Has anyone else received a dog from them recently?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Viperml said:


> Hello everyone,
> i have put down a deposit for a puppy with witmer tyson imports. I am very impressed with their dogs. It will be awhile before a litter is available as I am further down the list at this time. I can wait though . Has anyone else received a dog from them recently?


as recent as it gets!








Rex, son of Ike Vom Teufelshang.


Hi, I just pick up my baby 2 days ago. He is 8 weeks old. He is the only boy from Ike Vom Teufelshang and Yanna Vom Haus Tyson. He is a very happy boy and has already showed high pray drive. Totally confident in new environments. Randy, thank you so much for breeding such a great puppy.




www.germanshepherds.com


----------

